# New UNC serotonin and depression study



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2002/...20528074141.htm


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Well written, easily understood and accurant article, Eric....and I concur... thanx. I am off antidepressants right now.... and even though "the beast" makes its presence known on and off on a regular basis.... I am able to tame it enough that I can carry on with activities of daily living. The only thing that is troublesome at the moment is my energy level. I find that at times I have no choice but to give myself a break from my usual routine which includes dance workouts.... I played hookie all weekend....







When I can find the energy and stamina again... I can then resume as usual. I have to say again... and with emphasis... that when we trade worry and negative thinking for more of the good things like relaxing, utilizing "be good to ourselves" therapy and developing an attitude that "We are good"..... remissions in IBS occur more often and last longer. The way I see it... that gives us a whole lot more good days.Today isn't a good day for me.... but tomorrow is another day.... the sun will rise over the horizon and cast its lovely pink hues over the countryside.... and with the robin's first song... my faith in that which is good... will be renewed.Take care and thanx again for the article, Hugs, Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Well put artspirit.







"I have to say again... and with emphasis... that when we trade worry and negative thinking for more of the good things like relaxing, utilizing "be good to ourselves" therapy and developing an attitude that "We are good"..... remissions in IBS occur more often and last longer. The way I see it... that gives us a whole lot more good days."It can be tough when dealing with IBS but it can be done and will help. Not to mention good for the heart.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is quite good, Eric.







It's amazing how much they are finding out about the mind these days.Changing thinking patterns isn't always easy, that's for sure, but it does work!JeanG


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Very good article Eric!














------------------_







2W 3D 2H 15M without any cig, 428cig not smoked, $102.72 CAN, 1D 11H 40 minutes life saved.







_---


----------

